# Halcyon the Great



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Court Lines 113543 grt tanker *HALCYON THE GREAT* under arrest at Tilbury during 1974. If memory serves me correct, she slipped out of Canada unassisted when Court Line failed and returned to the UK.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

If I remember, she sneaked out of Canada leaving an unpaid bill for bunkers.
Court Lines, I think, after many years of successful operations, tried to expand into the travel business, bit off more than it could chew and went belly up.

Bruce C.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

On a Court Line Tristar A/c G-AAAB, we landed in Gander, refuelled and we were waiting for the food to come on board, when the captain said " If we do not leave now we will be impounded as the company owe the airport some money, so I am leaving without the food, so as to get you people back to the UK" Next day Court line went bust in a big way.


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

How the hell do you "sneak" something this size out of Canada ??????


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I have already put the full story under Court Line previously. I was 2nd Mate on the escape from Canada so my full recollections are on that thread.
Best regards 
Chris


----------



## knighta (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob S said:


> Court Lines 113543 grt tanker *HALCYON THE GREAT* under arrest at Tilbury during 1974. If memory serves me correct, she slipped out of Canada unassisted when Court Line failed and returned to the UK.


My former Senior Surveyor, John T, was based in Newfoundland at the time of the bankruptcy of Court Line. He told me that he knew that the Master of "Halcyon the Great" was planning a "moonlight flit" when he noticed that each day, the eye of one mooring ropes would be removed from the shore bollard, and led back aboard, and placed over one of the bitts, so that the ropes could be let go from on board without the need for shore "linesmen". My former boss ensured that he was a long, long way away in St. John's when the last mooring rope was so placed, and the "Halcyon the Great" slipped away!


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Alva Star*

Joined the VLCC Alva Star, in 1971, as 2/0 in Finnart. She was the same class as Halcyon the Great and built in Gothenburg too. We had a Court Line master onboard as supernumerary who had been given command of Halcyon the Great which was nearing completion in the Swedish yard. I believe his name might have been Mitchell but I'm not absolutely sure.

Point of my story.....on completion of loading at sea island Mina Al Ahmadi around midnight, February 16th, the pilot wandered aboard, quickly singled-up to a back spring. A touch astern, let go, dead slow ahead and we were into the channel. It was as simple as that. I passed the departing pilot on the way to bridge. The old man took off as soon as the pilot was clear with the suggestion I work her gently up to speed.

Another five weeks steaming back to Finnart. Berthing there was a different story. The berth there was really too frail for something coming alongside with 200,000 tons of crude aboard. A long and nail biting event.


----------

